# Helix or Mosconi?



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

So, I am pondering a new amplifier for my front sound stage. I'm currently running a Focal FPD unit, with Dynaudio Esotar front driver / Scanspeak tweeter.

I a looking at either one of these amps for my front (active) stage, and wonder if anyone has comments. I'm leaning toward the Helix, but the Mosconi is also extremely attractive:

*Helix H400X*









*Mosconi AS100.4*


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

why not stick with the focal?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I really like many things about the Focal Class D amp:
1. compact size
2. doesn't turn the trunk into a pizza oven
3. doesn't drain my battery, or kill my stock alternator

But it just seems to lack 'warmth'... I don't know how to describe it. 
Before installing the Focal, I had the exact same setup, but was running a Zapco Reference Series, and it had a different (more natural) sound.
I guess I'm just thinking I need to go back to a Class A/B. Maybe it's all in my head...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jimmydee said:


> I really like many things about the Focal Class D amp:
> 1. compact size
> 2. doesn't turn the trunk into a pizza oven
> 3. doesn't drain my battery, or kill my stock alternator
> ...


just trying to tune it to your liking. or maybe add one of Vic's tube pre-amps but throwing money is never the best idea


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

your scan tweets will thank you for using the Mosconi amp...

Helix amps are not in the same league as the Mosconi AS IMO.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Neither... Look at Sinfoni 

I run a Pesto, Allegro and a Grave on my Esotar front end, and it's a great combination... YMMV


----------



## Grindcore (Dec 12, 2012)

Go back to Zapco!


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Tune it properly. A new amp is not going to fix your issue without tuning.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

miniSQ said:


> why not stick with the focal?


First thing I thought. New amp will not change anything for reals ("sounding warmer", but more likely due to a difference in wattage). But if you've got the money go for it. I'd get the Mosconi if I had the... money.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

fcarpio said:


> Tune it properly. A new amp is not going to fix your issue without tuning.


Agree 100000% A new amp may sound a tad different, but if you're a critical listener, eventually you won't like something and think its the amp again.

I don't want to trigger the old debate as to whether amps actually sound different, but for the past 30 years, I've installed maybe 100 amps, and candidly the differences are minimal to my ears at least.

Spend the money on a DSP for a front active stage.


----------



## hajivitra (Apr 8, 2015)

nice information
thanks


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Helix.......DSP


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

nanohead said:


> Agree 100000% A new amp may sound a tad different, but if you're a critical listener, eventually you won't like something and think its the amp again.
> 
> I don't want to trigger the old debate as to whether amps actually sound different, but for the past 30 years, I've installed maybe 100 amps, and candidly the differences are minimal to my ears at least.
> 
> Spend the money on a DSP for a front active stage.


You're probably right about the amps... thruth be told, the Focal amps I currently have DO sound amazing. I suspect that it's just a case of getting used to amazing, and then becoming critical about little things.

I see that I wasn't clear in my current setup... or, I simply didn't mention (but show it in my signature): I already have a DSP (Mosconi 6to8), and an active front stage.

I've spent hours tuning, time alignment, etc.

I suspect that I'm just getting used to the sound, and always looking for something better. You guys probably know what I'm talking about; you love the system for 6 months, then you start noticing things that you 'think' could be improved...


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh...the upgrade devil lol....sure....we've all met him lol


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Get rid of the sub. I had that sub and when I switched to my IDQ everything else came to life.


----------



## 58458 (Apr 30, 2012)

To be honest, helix would be my choice. I had a mosconi as 100.4, then went to the helix a4 and I couldn't be happier. I like the dynamics , and how it never seems to loose its composure. Things seem more controlled. And I've been switching things over. And Brax mx4 is next on the list.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Might I suggest some Sinfoni Amplitudes, extremely clean and underrated power. Beautiful amplifiers as well. I have a few to let go of.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

What model is your Scanspeak tweeter?



jimmydee said:


> So, I am pondering a new amplifier for my front sound stage. I'm currently running a Focal FPD unit, with Dynaudio Esotar front driver / Scanspeak tweeter.
> 
> I a looking at either one of these amps for my front (active) stage, and wonder if anyone has comments. I'm leaning toward the Helix, but the Mosconi is also extremely attractive:
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

This post was from 5 years ago... I've been through 4 vehicles and countless different audio systems since then.

But to answer your question; I was running ScanSpeak D3004/6020-00 tweeters, at the time.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

jimmydee said:


> This post was from 5 years ago... I've been through 4 vehicles and countless different audio systems since then.
> 
> But to answer your question; I was running ScanSpeak D3004/6020-00 tweeters, at the time.


So the Sinfoni's you have now are your favorite. Was the Scan D3004 #2 in your book?


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

jimmydee said:


> This post was from 5 years ago... I've been through 4 vehicles and countless different audio systems since then.
> 
> But to answer your question; I was running ScanSpeak D3004/6020-00 tweeters, at the time.


Lol. Ive made that mistake too, answering 5 year old posts.


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

I will never understand why some people refuse to answer the OP's question without telling them they are wrong and how they should change their minds. If you want an AB class amp, then that is what you should get. It's your damned car, it's your music, your ears & brain that will listen. So although they are both great amps, the Mosconi would be my choice! Enjoy and let us know how things go.


----------

